# 14' Deep V Build and Trailer (Done)



## summers (Sep 23, 2010)

I am new to the site and boating but not to hard work and dedication. I bought my first boat this August in 2010 A simple 14' with a Mercury 25hp electric start. The boat is an 1986 Delta, I have not been able to find to much out about the manufacture other then where it was manufactured but time will only tell. Well the first thing was the trailer needed a little bit of work and I had a place to store the boat for a short while, so I got started on the trailer. The normal trailer makeover sanded, painted, new wires and light, bearings, and tires and wheels. I also replaced the safety chains and boat winch from a cable to a 2" strap. Here are a few pictures of my progress.

A simple before shot this was what the boat looked like after i cleaned it out and got it down to basics.












I did a spring under conversion on the trailer to help get the boat a little lower to make it a simple one man launch

before


----------



## summers (Sep 23, 2010)

After the spring under











I had to do a bunch of work moslt sanding on the trailer and a few other things replace the buncks and bearings, wire, light it was a complete make over.





















The superviser showed up to tell me that i was doing it al wrong


----------



## ckr74 (Sep 23, 2010)

Man thats really looking good. Appears that you pay attention to detail. Keep going and keep us updated.


----------



## summers (Oct 2, 2010)

Herre are few shots of the trailer after some work.




































I got the boat back on the trailer and ready to start work,







Well after doing some reading about wood, I found out the the Doug Fir 2x12 that I was planing on using as the transom replacement was not a good choice, So I picked up a redwood 2x12 and started over. Also did some pricing for the frame work for the deck after getting my quotes back for aluminum tubing I think that I am going to be going with redwood 2x3s.


----------



## summers (Oct 4, 2010)

I was able to get some more work done this weekend.

The new redwood transom installed and bolted up, I used about 3oz of 3M's 5200 to seal all the bolts. I installed four SS plates in hopes to disperse the weight a little better inside the boat and out side of the bolts for the motor and inside for the side bolts and installed a SS cap. 

1/2 drill bit I should broke my wrist but got lucky















Now i need to come up with some kind of perpendicular supports to attache the last bench to the transom, I think that I am going to incorporate a rear deck as a support. The last supports were welded to the floor and i was able to break both of them off with my hands. Already without having the perpendicular supports for transom its 10 times as stiff.

Later on Sunday I was able to bolt the motor up. It was a little bit of trouble I could have used an extra pair of hands, but the main thing is that I was able to get it on and bolted and sealed with some more 5200. I am putting a lot trust in this sealant.
















I had to modify the transom saver a little it was about 5" to long after i installed the new rear roller but now it fits like a glove.

When i bought the boat the motor had a small broken plastic latch, the old owner showed me how to use a screw driver to wedge inside and release the motor from the locked down position so that it could be raised. I want to replace the plastic latch, but I don't even know what its called. here is a shot of the problem


----------



## jdret (Oct 4, 2010)

I may be wrong, but I would take a stab at it being the "reverse lock release lever" or just "reverse lock release". Would have to know the model number on your motor to say for sure. Hope this helps.

JD


----------



## summers (Mar 17, 2011)

Well I have been working very hard to meet my personal deadline for the end of march, looks like its going to be more like April. But I am making some advancements on this project and at the same time learning a lot. I was able to score about 200 feet of 2x2 aluminum tube for the frame work, it use to be soccer six goals, all I had to do was cut them down and haul it off. I have built the rear deck and the front deck along with the floors. I did have to pick up some 2x2 angle to make it come together but its more then strong enough. I will upload some photos in the next few days. So far I have put about 35 -40 hours worth of work on the frame for the deck and about 5 or 6 boxes of rivets

In the mail today my two part foam arrived I ordered enough to do 8 cubic feet which is about 500 lbs of dead weight flotation according to the manufacture. I am going to level the boat and float the foam the entire boat bottom this should help with noise and provide some great support for the floors. 

Foam Link
https://www.aeromarineproducts.com/boat-foam.htm

My carpet samples should be arriving soon 

Carpet Link
https://www.capricarpet.com/p-139-ship-and-shore-kits-16-oz-face-weight-carpet-and-adhesive.aspx

More to come as I start to wrap things up.


----------



## ray55classic (Mar 17, 2011)

Summers it looks and sounds like youv'e done your research quite well . She's a nice boat and with that 25hp she'll move right along swiftly. Make sure to listen to your superviser he won't lead you the wrong way 8) 8) . good job....


----------



## ultra353 (Mar 17, 2011)

Looks very professional, See if you listen to your supervisor it comes out great


----------



## summers (Apr 5, 2011)

so over the last few weekend I have being doing a bunch of work on the boat, I moved the boat and the build project down to my mom's shop so I have more space to work and access to better tools.
I finished the frame work, well every thing that could be done at this point, I need to get the the floors in then add the last few braces that tie the floor to the deck.

Here are a few shots of the frame work 2x2 aluminum and some 2' angle for the odd shaped sides.


----------



## summers (Apr 5, 2011)

After I finished the frame work I wasted no time with the primer and the wet sanding and got to the paint very quick, I wa able to do all the painting over this last weekend, I used some rustolum piant, and for being my first time with an air power sprayer it came out great for me. I was able to put down three nice coats. while the paint was drying i was able to put down a few coats the sealer over the 3/4" plywood and cut and messure the foam for the inside floor. I am thinking that once my carpet arrives I have two days worth of work on the carpet and the plywood install and a day worth of electical. Its looking for good to meeting my finish date. To date I have a little more then 80 hours worth of time into the build and about another 25 left.

Primer after the light wet sand






Here is a nice shot of the paint after the first coat. I have seen the color on here before from another build and tried my best to match it was 1:4 of sail boat blue gloss and flat black, sorry no outside shots yet it was very


----------



## summers (Apr 6, 2011)

I was able to get the foam in the boat the other night and run a few wires, for the bilge pump and the discharge hose, cutting that 1" hole in the side of the boat for the bung was kind scary but it was over beore i even knew it.


----------



## Zum (Apr 6, 2011)

Nice build,looks real sturdy.


----------



## summers (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks, it is definitely sturdy compared the original condition from when I bought it, the boat feels nice and solid.


----------



## mtnwkr (Apr 6, 2011)

Looks great. Your hull is very similar to my Gregor(Link in my signature). I have bars running from the seats to the gunnels for support, I think I'll take them off and rivet some angle aluminum to the benches and gunnels like yours has. Looks more sturdy and less in the way.
I have a 15hp on mine and it scoots... You're going to fly with that 25hp!


----------



## summers (Apr 6, 2011)

The Gregor and the Delta are very similar the delta was a small branch or side arm project by some former employees of Gregor the two brands were even build in the same town (Fresno Ca) my boat never left the area in the lat 25 years or three different owners.

I found that even with the angle attached the the benches it made a huge increase in the support, run it from the gunnels down to the floor, and your right it does save space on top of the benches. 

I used a 1/4 ss alan head bolt with lock washers and looking nuts to attach the angle to the gunnels and 3/16 aluminum rivets to the bench sides. But drill the top bolt hole first and hand tighten the nut because your going to want the rivets to be flush then go back and fully tighten the 1/4 bolt due to the slight twist at the top of the gunnle. the first one was a pain but they got easier once i figured out the first one. The twist at the gunnels becomes a little more significant toward the front of the boat if you want o keep the strait line.


----------



## dave shady (Apr 8, 2011)

Very nice cant wait to see more of it as you go. Well DONE!


----------



## summers (Apr 13, 2011)

Over the weekend I was able to cut all the plywood and get it fitted, I have been putting a coat of sealer on in the morning and one at night this way by Friday night both sides will have three coats each, the carpet arrived yesterday via Fed-ex the delivery guy was like you order some of the most bizarre stuff you know. The day before was the gallon of contact cement and a wine club shipment. 

The contact cement has a hard find local mostly because Californian having low VOC regulations the contact cement is only sold in pints https://www.dap.com/product_details.aspx?BrandID=47&SubcatID=8 but I was able to find a dealer outside of the sate who would ship me a just the one gallon most place want to sell you a case of it (4 gallons), I have used this product for work before and it works fantastic, and that was for commercial use so I know that this stuff will be perfect for the carpet. I also picked up some SS staples to help hold the under sides.

I will have some updated pictures after this weekend.


----------



## Froggy (Apr 13, 2011)

Very nice looking and solid all around build.


----------



## Mainefishing (Apr 17, 2011)

This looks great nice craftsmanship!


----------



## Brine (Apr 17, 2011)

Another build I just saw for the first time. #-o Not sure how these keep slipping past me. 

I've never seen a trailer with that much tubing. :shock: 

You've done a bunch of work, and it's looking great. I hope you and your boy will have lot's of great memories on the water from the hard work you're putting in now. =D>


----------



## cactusjack (Apr 17, 2011)

All I can say is wow, that looks awesome. Keep the pictures coming, I would like to see the foam your talking about.


----------



## gottafish (Apr 17, 2011)

:lol: Hey summers, thats a great job you're doing...keep it up. I also have a Mercury 25HP motor that had the same problem. At sometime in the past the foot was removed and the little washer wasn't reinstalled. Above that latch you will see a rod going up into the motor. This is the reverse lockout rod. If you look closely you will see two little tabs on the rod. I cann't remember if the washer sits on top or below the tabs.The washer holds the tabs and rod up when you are going foward. When you shift into reverse the rod comes down and holds the motor locked in position. Remove the foot, take the rod out and put the washer back on, reinstall the foot...no more problems. The boat looks wonderful! Some of the best aluminium work I've seen in a while. Please don't spare the pictures!! :WELCOME:


----------



## summers (Apr 18, 2011)

Well I went crazy this weekend and did all the carpet, now I am letting it sit so it dries. A few people came by and did not believe that it was the same boat that I bought last August. Next weekend I am hoping to do the electrical and the chairs. I would have some updated pictures but I left my SD card in the computer when I grabbed the camera to take with me for the weekend. I am going to take this Friday off so I can make sure that I have more then enough time to do it all right.

Thanks everyone for the support, 

After I had the carpet in the boat and I could see the frame work come together it felt like I was in the home stretch. I will make sure that I have a bunch of pictures for every one. 

also wanted to tell everyone about the contact cement I used for the carpet this stuff was fantastic to work with. I used a foam roller and I used about 3/4 of the gallon for a 6'x21' worth of Marine carpet. Also this stuff is so flammable its 80% by weight VOCs so you need to wear a organic vapor respirator and have great ventilation. I had a 2500 cfm fan running about 10 feet away with a cross breeze inside the barn. It has a warning on the lid to tell you to turn off your main gas line before you open the lid, its no joke. but it was worth it.

Dap Contact Cement Gel


----------



## summers (Apr 18, 2011)

cactusjack 

Here is the link to the two part foam that I used, I used the AeroMarine 2# Density, It took a little less then the two gallon kit to do the whole boat. I was very easy to work with.

*https://www.aeromarineproducts.com/boat-foam.htm*


----------



## summers (Apr 27, 2011)

Well the last few weekend I just decided to knock it out and go full steam there were a few all nighties mixed in but I am glad to say this project is done.

Here are a few shots of the complete work and work in progress.
doing a quick test fit after the glued the carpet down.





I got the battery moved to the front those are group 27





I installed the seat bases I also used some left over aluminum to act as a backing on all the seat bases









Installing the trolling motor was way easier then i thought it was going to be.


----------



## summers (Apr 27, 2011)

I completed all the electrical today and my last seat base for the center bench arrived tonight so i am going to do that when i get caught back up with every thing else. I even found time to start the motor and let it run for while I had not started it in over a year and with about three good pulls it was running. although my electric start was not working so I am going to have to look into that. 

I am going to take some pictures of the finished electrical later this week, I had to make sure that all my wires and switch were hidden because my son thinks that they are there for his amusement.

Here is a shot of the boat once it was all done it a little dark. 






My next set of pictures are going to on the water from now on. Thanks everyone for your help.


----------



## Zum (Apr 27, 2011)

Looks great.
Enjoy yourself on the water.


----------



## manley09 (Apr 27, 2011)

This is amazing! I would love to have this boat. Great job! All you gotta do now is catch some fish!


----------



## Ictalurus (Apr 27, 2011)

WOW :shock: The boat looks great! =D> I had no idea it was that wide until I saw the seats side by side in the rear. That must be one stable boat, and with the 25, shoot, your going to be moving. Very nice.


----------



## BOB350RX (Apr 27, 2011)

nice looking boat man hell of a job, going through all your pics i didnt see any floatation foam in it i just put some in mine cause it was all removed, just a thought... looks great!!!!


----------



## summers (Apr 27, 2011)

I used a two part foam I did not take any pictures of the foam because you have to move a little fast during the process. I used enough two part foam to float a little over 500 lbs worth of dead weight based on the manufacturer specifications. 

I just noticed a problem with my motor it seams that the reverse lever lock is not engaging when I when I shift the motor into reverse. The motor will shift into reverse but the lock is not engaging. The shifting pin moves proplery but the lock won't move.


----------



## summers (Apr 27, 2011)

Completed electrical
Hiden rear 12 volt





The switch has everything except for the fish finder on because it has its own power switch. I have one open switch left, one for the (2) 12 volt, hatch lights (LED) and deck lights (LED) and nav lights and the last for the bilge pump.

The power to feed all the fuse box is from the furthest back battery and the trolling more uses the front battery, I can get a volt reading off the fuse box to see how voltage of the rear battery and the trolling more has a battery indicator on it.

The trolling motor plug and the fuse box/ bus bar were from a few things I had seen on here from some other builds. 

The red key like item is just that a power on/off for every thing except the power to the electric start for the motor that is hard wired in.

The plug in the top right is for the on board charger. All I have to do is plug in the extension cord.


----------



## summers (Apr 28, 2011)

I was able to fix the reverse lock it seams as I had lost a small spring and was able to fix it this evening. I was able to track down the revers lock lever from a local boat shop and I am going to have them check out why my electric start is not working, its kind of a funny thing i call told them my deal about the electric start the guy says come on down and we can have a look. I pull up with my little tin in the parking lot and there about 20 other boats in the parking lot mostly ski and wake boats I point to my boat and the guy says now I under stand you when you said what keys. so we ordered the lever i told him that i could install it and not to waste his techs time with little stuff that i can do. The guy responds with I wish more people said that. It works out great becaseu i was not going to be able to get out on the water his weekend due to previous arragments.


----------



## toothpick (Apr 28, 2011)

That's a good looking helper you got there. Do everything you can with him, he will be grown and gone before you know it.


----------



## summers (Apr 29, 2011)

thanks toothpick, I try and take him every where with me hes a good kid and right now all he wants to do is just help no matter what I am doing.

On a side note i had a few open hours tonight so I took the boat out for the first time since the day i bought it. With this being my first boat it did take me a while to get the feel of the tiller. I did get a few positive feedback complements from a few of the fiberglass owners at the ramp. Even more was the look when I launched the boat with my subaru forester. One guy kind of a wise guy says that little thing going to pull that boat out of the water I just smiled and said yep and I get 25 mpg in the city as he was leaning up against his one ton crew cab.

I did not have any luck catching in fish but I have to say it was nice to just be on he water, with just me in the boat its heavy to the side i sit so i am going to have to watch it. My next learning curve is going to be playing with the tilt. The only bad thing from today is it looks like my transducer is not low enough while i am on plane because it just reads 0 but works perfectly up until that point. I got moving from the no wake zone and turned it on started to watch the depth 40, 50, 80, 130, 170, 240, 490, then i reached the plane. i knew that the lake was deep just not that deep. I am going to fiddle with it and see what i can do. I know there are no pictures but i was just to excited to think about stopping to take a few pictures.


----------



## summers (May 12, 2011)

Here is a nice shot from the other day I spent the day out on the water.


----------



## HookedUp443 (May 12, 2011)

Glad to see ya out there enjoying it...GREAT JOB!!! LOOKS AWESOME :!:


----------



## jacobk (May 16, 2011)

summers said:


> Here is a nice shot from the other day I spent the day out on the water.


Forester FTW!


----------



## summers (May 17, 2011)

To be fair its a far from stock forester, 20 psi on a VF43. Now that the boat is done I am going to swap the stock 5sp out for an STI 6sp.


----------



## summers (Jun 10, 2011)

Some updates, I have been out with the boat a few times now and found that every thing works well, I am going to buy another fish finder for the bow as i find i spend more time up front then I do in the back nothing fancy just another 170 to mount on the trolling motor. 

Aslo it took me some time to find the correct spark plug for the motor now that i have the correct plug the motor runs very smooth. I took the GPS out with me for one trip and did a few runs with just me and all my gear and the boat ran smooth at 25-26 mph, this is just about what i was thinking the top speed would be. I played alot with the trim and a I have strong hold now on what the correct setting needs to be.

The only thing I am having trouble with is the ectric start its kind of hit or miss, the first start of the day it will never fire up and i have to pull start the motor then every start after that the electric start works like a champ. I checked the starter and it checked out fine.


----------



## Ictalurus (Jun 10, 2011)

I really like this build =D> =D> Your boat looks sharp, love the lines.


----------



## togaurd (Jun 10, 2011)

I hope you don't mind if I refer back once in a while when I start my project. You have an awesome boat!


----------



## franner11 (Jun 10, 2011)

Precious little helper you got there & mighty fine job on your project! The boat and trailer both look great & like a truly thought out professional job.
Well done, sir!


----------



## summers (Jul 6, 2011)

Some more photos of a few more items my son and I added to the boat.

An extra cup holder for him.






A ruler for the CDFG i have been asked more then handful of times now from the local lake patrol even thought I do not have a a live well on the boat.





The new seat base for him as well, its nice that he helps take action shots while I work





Now a reverse roll time for him to clean up after dad, and an action shot to prove it.





A smile for the hard work and a chance to show off his new hat and shoes, and a little garage practice casting


----------



## Busbey (Jul 20, 2011)

did you rivet this yourself? what rivet gun did you use?


----------



## summers (Aug 3, 2011)

I did all the rivets myself, and I used a simple $20 rivet gun (Arrow RHT300™ Twister Rivet Tool) from the local hardware store that i had already had for a few years, I am not going to lie my hands did hurt from all the rivet work and I did have a to buy a second rivet gun about 3/4 of the way through the project I bought the same one. I used the 3/16 rivets for the entire boat well over 300 for the project. For the cost of the tool and the amount of work I performed with it I was not upset to have to replace it.


----------



## Busbey (Aug 3, 2011)

that may be my problem. i am using el-cheapo

https://www.homedepot.com/Tools-Hardware-Hand-Tools-Fastening-Tools-Rivet-Tools-Rivets/h_d1/N-5yc1vZarfz/R-202061308/h_d2/ProductDisplay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053


----------



## NextTopBassFisherman (Mar 11, 2012)

summers said:


> I did all the rivets myself, and I used a simple $20 rivet gun (Arrow RHT300™ Twister Rivet Tool) from the local hardware store that i had already had for a few years, I am not going to lie my hands did hurt from all the rivet work and I did have a to buy a second rivet gun about 3/4 of the way through the project I bought the same one. I used the 3/16 rivets for the entire boat well over 300 for the project. For the cost of the tool and the amount of work I performed with it I was not upset to have to replace it.


Did you ever add a live-well?


----------



## summers (Mar 17, 2012)

No, I have not added a live well, if I did I would use the center section of the boat to install one, to take advantage of the full space, I would build one out of acrylic to the exact size of the center section. But for now I don't see a need for the live well, I don't fish tournaments and its just extra weight I don't need, plus I mostly catch and release.


----------



## NextTopBassFisherman (Mar 19, 2012)

summers said:


> No, I have not added a live well, if I did I would use the center section of the boat to install one, to take advantage of the full space, I would build one out of acrylic to the exact size of the center section. But for now I don't see a need for the live well, I don't fish tournaments and its just extra weight I don't need, plus I mostly catch and release.


Yah I also catch and release and fish in tournaments ..... But dont mind having a fish fry! :mrgreen:


----------



## tjkfishinmagician (Apr 1, 2013)

summers said:


> Completed electrical
> Hiden rear 12 volt
> 
> 
> ...











where did you get your electrical stuff? I want to do something like it in my boat any suggestions would be great.
amazing build i hope i can do something that nice someday

thanks 
tjk


----------



## thewalleyehunter (Apr 1, 2013)

Nice job!


----------



## jvanhees (Apr 1, 2013)

good looking boat!


----------



## crazyrotts (Aug 17, 2013)

Great Job! Is the carpet gray or silver?


----------



## paradactal (Oct 12, 2013)

Absolutely Gorgous Boat! Very professional looking job and seems to fit your needs perfect. Great Job!! =D> =D>


----------



## Gators5220 (Dec 15, 2013)

Nice job bud, good lookin rig.


----------



## Brine (Dec 16, 2013)

Nice work =D>


----------

